# Rosehip soap?



## Ann Marie (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to make rosehip soap and don't know the best way to go about it. Would you recommend that I use rosehip tea water as the water. Or just put the tea leaves in the soap as an additive or both? and should I use rosehip oil or is it necessary (because of the extra cost)?

Thank you!


----------



## kazmi (May 6, 2013)

If you have the tea leaves maybe do an OO (or other oil) infused with the leaves.  I've never done tea in place of water but a few have posted that have done it but ended up with color changes.


----------



## Lotus (May 6, 2013)

Yes, the color does change, I don't know which teas will change to what, only the one I just did. But, there was also very little (if any) scent left over, afterwards. I still think an EO Geranium or whatever could work.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 6, 2013)

I have used ground rosehip powder, about 1 1/2 tsp per pound of oils. The soap had a speckled rosy pinkish look overall. The speckles in the soap have stayed a dark brick red -- same as the color of the powder -- so the color of the powder doesn't morph in CPOP soap. The powder is abrasive, so use with a light hand if you don't want to make your soap too scrubby.

I have seen a picture of soap with a rosehip layer that was a solid brick red -- very pretty -- but mine is lighter in color and much more speckled. I have heard that gelling deepens the color and to not swirl it -- use it in a solid layer -- for the most intense color. I can't offer that advice from personal experience, though -- just passing on what I've read.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (May 7, 2013)

I'm planning on doing rosehip soap soon. The plan is to add the ground rosehips for speckles of colour and exfoilate. But I also currently have some ground rosehips infusing in a jar of OO which I am hoping will add some colour, although its been infusing a week so far and the colour hasn't changed much yet. I'm going to leave it another couple of weeks though.


----------



## kazmi (May 7, 2013)

I have the powdered rosehip too and hydrated a half teaspoon of it for awhile in a little warm water.  I added it all at trace to a very small batch I was experimenting with and it colored the soap a light pink/tan color with no grainy feeling and no speckles.  I think with more powder it may have produced a graininess and a darker color.  

Squekycleanuk - how much do you have in your OO infusion? I was thinking of trying that next time.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 7, 2013)

I'll have to remember the hydration tip. The speckles are okay, but I'd prefer a more even color, so this sounds like a winner. Thanks, Kazmi, for sharing this. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ann Marie (May 8, 2013)

do you think that by making a rosehip tea as the water it would bring the color out? I just don't know what the lye will do to it when mixed in.


----------



## Ruthie (May 8, 2013)

Ann Marie said:


> do you think that by making a rosehip tea as the water it would bring the color out? I just don't know what the lye will do to it when mixed in.


 
Didn't work for me.  Like all my other tea experiments, it turned brown.  Haven't tried the rehydrating trick, but I'm thinking that would be the way to go.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (May 8, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Squekycleanuk - how much do you have in your OO infusion? I was thinking of trying that next time.



I just put 2tsps in about half jam jar of OO, I wasn't very exact I'm afraid.


----------



## kazmi (May 8, 2013)

squeakycleanuk said:


> I just put 2tsps in about half jam jar of OO, I wasn't very exact I'm afraid.


 
Thanks I'm going to give that a try.


----------

